# Anyone else into Golf



## ADRUNKK

I recently got back into golfing in the last year and a half or so. I don't know if you can really call it getting back into it, but I did play a handful of times when I was 18-19 years old. Now I'm in my 40's and I figured golf would be a great opportunity to spend some quality time with my favorite uncle who's getting up there in age so I decided to take the sport seriously. The only problem is I really really suck. Golf is so friggin hard. So I figured why not build a golf simulator so I can practice at home, and minimize the embarrassment on the driving range or on the course.

I started the sim build back in December and it took off quick but once I got to a certain point I kinda stagnated on getting the build finished (I super get into something 100% and then I get side tracked with one of my other 100 projects). Anyways, the build started quick and I got too excited to play so I've been using it the last 6 months with no top or side netting. Last night I finally got the netting up and can play with out breaking a window or denting my walls up anymore.

Anyone else got any home golf sim setups?


----------



## Mich_smoker

Sweet setup, I can relate in that I really really suck also!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

That’s amazing Aaron
You should break 80 in no time
And no, I don’t have one, LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGnome

Nice!

But I only have time and money for two expensive hobbies - guns and cigars.


----------



## Bipolar

I have been playing more recently...too fn hot here to really enjoy it though.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Bipolar said:


> I have been playing more recently...too fn hot here to really enjoy it though.


That's why you play inside with the AC set to 71 degrees.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That’s amazing Aaron
> You should break 80 in no time
> And no, I don’t have one, LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother! I'm still trying to break 100, 80 is a moon shot.


----------



## UBC03

It's all about wasted shots. Flubbed chips and 3 putts are where you lose the most strokes. 

Remember if you reach the green in 3 and 2 putt there's your 90. If you can get lucky and hit a couple greens in two or sink a couple putts when you chip it close. Boom you're in the 80s. 

It's a great game as soon as you realize YOU'RE NOT THAT GOOD.

I got down to a 7 handicap. Most miserable I've ever been playing golf. Nothing worse than shooting par one day and 84 the next..It wasn't fun. I was pissed every time I got off the course and I quit for a couple years. Came back shooting in the 80s, having a few beers during the round, worried more about my cigar than my last bad shot. Now I'm enjoying the game again. I'm good enough not to embarrass myself but not good enough to get pissed at myself. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

My biggest problem was my hurricane slice or hitting the top of the ball. Every drive either dribbled 20-40 yards in front of me or went 200 yards forward and 100 yards to the right. When you start out in the rough on every hole then 6's and 7's come easily.. but after experimenting with my swing and keeping my torso more stable I've gotten that under control a little more, but it still raises it's ugly head from time to time.

I still have a lot of bad shot's but golf has turned into a fun outing when I'm on the course. I want to get better but it will only happen with more time and more practice, so golf for me is just a good time with friends and my unc while drinking beers and smoking cigars.


----------



## MattyIce

Thats incredible! You need to setup a camera so you can see your swing. I remember when I played thats what helped the most. I thought I didnt have any hitches and kept my head still but after seeing the video I may as well been balancing on a ball trying to swing. I was like you played in my teens and early twenties and havent played for 15 years now.


----------



## ADRUNKK

MattyIce said:


> Thats incredible! You need to setup a camera so you can see your swing. I remember when I played thats what helped the most. I thought I didnt have any hitches and kept my head still but after seeing the video I may as well been balancing on a ball trying to swing. I was like you played in my teens and early twenties and havent played for 15 years now.


That's coming next. I've already sunk so much money into this that I need to put myself on a spending freeze for the next couple months just to feel better about myself.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ADRUNKK said:


> That's coming next. I've already sunk so much money into this that I need to put myself on a spending freeze for the next couple months just to feel better about myself.


Wait until your scores start dropping and you can’t live without that $600 driver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

At one time I played 3 days a week. Went to Pinehurst NC to Danny Edwards School of golf For a week. Played course #2 on Tournament day, played great up there. I played a few years mainly business related tournaments and scrambles which took the pressure off…But I’m a perfectionist and if I can‘t be a scratch golfer screw it. I was too hard on myself and golf is definitely a mental game. We played on the serious side, played the ball down. When I became irritated the majority of the time it was time to stop. A good cigar and a Scotch or Bourbon is much more relaxing.

The simulator is a great idea for practice.


----------



## lex61

I'm an avid golfer. The simulator looks nice and come winter time in Colorado, I'll find myself again wishing I had a similar setup. That said, weather permitting I still prefer a range session to an indoor simulator. It just seems to give me a better feel for ball flight (or lack thereof). I feel your pain with topping your driver. Last year I went through a terrible phase where I couldn't get off a tee to save my life. Index went from a 13 to a 22 and it's a wonder I didn't quit. Other than parenting, it's probably the single most frustrating thing I've taken on voluntarily.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Does it count as breaking 100 if you do it on a par 3 course... It doesn't.... To make things worse I probably had 5 shots that we're so bad that the launch monitor couldn't even read the shot. My plus 24 was probably closer to a plus 30.


----------



## UBC03

ADRUNKK said:


> Does it count as breaking 100 if you do it on a par 3 course... It doesn't.... To make things worse I probably had 5 shots that we're so bad that the launch monitor couldn't even read the shot. My plus 24 was probably closer to a plus 30.


And all flat lies.. 

ever think about getting instruction? It helped a couple high and low handicappers , I play with. I'm not a fan of listening to people and REALLY not a fan of human contact. So instruction ain't for me. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

UBC03 said:


> And all flat lies..
> 
> ever think about getting instruction? It helped a couple high and low handicappers , I play with. I'm not a fan of listening to people and REALLY not a fan of human contact. So instruction ain't for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I definitely need instructions and a club fitting. It's on the long list of items I need to get taken care of.


----------

